
Server Sales Are Down As Cloud Apps Abound - kjhughes
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/29/server-sales-are-down-as-cloud-apps-abound-at-the-expense-of-ibm-enterprise-giants/
======
venomsnake
Server sales are healthier than ever. Unless all this clouds the apps run on
conjure their computing resources out of thin air they purchase quite a lot
stuff.

Its just the middleman slice of the pie that is shrinking.

